# Can you identify this plant?



## jeanettashep (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw this at the parthenon in Nashville and it was covered with honeybees. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

The peach colored blooms look like quince. But I was unaware it came in any other colors


----------



## jeanettashep (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you might be right, it looks like they come in salmon, pink, white, red - maybe more. 
I'm planting a living fence and trying to work in as many bee friendly plants as possible.
Thanks Gypsi!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't see the leaves. It could also be azalea I THINK. Before ordering I'd check that one at the nursery site as well.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a flowering quince that color but not with the white blooms also on it. My variety is about 5or6 ft around and about 6' tall but it also has some very nice 3 -4" thorns on it. Mine also has black berries on it during the winter months. The bees are on it now and packing orange pollen away.


----------



## jeanettashep (Jun 2, 2010)

This was about 3' tall & wide. It didn't look like it was pruned, seemed pretty much natural sized. Nantom, are the thorns on yours year round? I didn't notice any, not sure I see any in the picture. They also had a mock orange that was covered with bees. Now I'm finding various types of "mock orange" plants. I think Gurney's is a match for the one I saw. I wish I could find them locally, but it looks like I will have to mail order most of them. I don't think it was an Azalea.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

jeanettashep said:


> This was about 3' tall & wide. It didn't look like it was pruned, seemed pretty much natural sized. Nantom, are the thorns on yours year round? I didn't notice any, not sure I see any in the picture. They also had a mock orange that was covered with bees. Now I'm finding various types of "mock orange" plants. I think Gurney's is a match for the one I saw. I wish I could find them locally, but it looks like I will have to mail order most of them. I don't think it was an Azalea.


Mine does have those thorns year round and it is a very old bush, and I am not exactly sure if it is a flowering quince or another variety. But it has the same pretty hot pink blooms that have just started to open in the last week or two. I have looked it up on the computer and there are some quince with thorns and some that seem not to have them. The thorns look like those on our flowering Bradford Pear trees. Check out a Mahonia variety Oregon Grape or the Charity. Just search for their pictures in your search engine, bees love them also.


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like quince to me. My red ones are blooming like crazy.

Sully


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree its a flowering quince

http://www.robsplants.com/images/stock/small/1.jpg


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I also agree that it is a flowering quince. It can be left to grow naturally and will reach 3'-6' depending on your location and climate. They also make really beautiful Bonsai subjects.

Quince fruits, incidentally, make a wonderful jam/marmalade/spread, commonly called "quince honey".

*Summer*


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nantom670 said:


> http://s1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb369/nantom670/ pictures of the Quince in my yard, look closely and you may see the thorns in the close up.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Quince they are....I have a red flowering quince over 20 years old. It is one of the earliest pollen sources that I am able to verify - eye level and covered with bees late February and early March. I just transplanted a few offshoots...I would love to have a continuous hedge down one property line. I think I will look into the white variety - I like the contrast in the photo!


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a guy call me the other day telling me he had a honey bee hive in his bush....I went to see what he was talking about and here it was a pink flowering quince...The bees was working that flowering bush like crazy...This had thorns as well and there was new quince bush growth all around the under side of the quince bush....Does this flowering quince drop seeds and new growth keeps sprouting up each year? I dug up a few and planted them when i got home. Hopefully they will grow!


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

honeybeekeeper said:


> ...there was new quince bush growth all around the under side of the quince bush....Does this flowering quince drop seeds and new growth keeps sprouting up each year? I dug up a few and planted them when i got home. Hopefully they will grow!


HBK,

It multiplies/spreads from the roots. You may have noticed the plants you dug had to be cut from the parent plant. As far as seeds - my bush only has a very few fruits each year. The seeds might be used for new plants but I think root propagation would be the preferred way. Also, pruning 1/3 of the top will help the plant get established.


----------



## stacyleighpalmer (Feb 19, 2012)

quince, for sure.


----------

